# What I woke up to this morning



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

This is what I woke up to this morning :2kitties


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a wonderful way to start your day. :grin:


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sweet babies!!!!! Happy way to start your day!


----------



## whiskey_chick (Apr 24, 2014)

Too cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy this is Awesome Pawsome!!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Aww! That sight would make me want to stay in bed!! :grin:


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Shadow and Chino today. I was surprised to find Shadow in the bathroom sink, perhaps she wants a bath?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy 
They are both so adorable! 
I've got three cats that love to fit into the bathroom sinks!
Chino is looking so much happier,
and Shadow and my tiny little girl, Midnight could almost be twins! 
Blessings!
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Sharon!

Chino is so much happier now and that makes me happy. 
Shadow is a sweetheart too.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

More photos from today. I couldn't resist when I saw them cuddling and sleeping.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Judy, Makes my eyes well up with tears of Joy...
Such Precious Kitties...they really have bonded with each other!
Beautiful Shots of them!
Blessings to all of you!
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Today was the first time I have seen them sleeping like this. 
I had tears in my eyes too. It makes me so happy to see how 
close they are.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, so so amazing!!! I love those pix!! 
Just beautiful to see how connected they are!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I love these pictures! So sweet and I'm so happy for Chino and all of the human family. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Speechie and Zuma


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm so happy for you, jking! Chino and Shadow have definitely bonded. Yay! That is the best news anyone could hope for! And I've noticed they're sleeping in someone's office chair? Yours, perhaps? Perhaps the owner of that chair also makes it much more appealing for both cats, too! :wink


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> I'm so happy for you, jking! Chino and Shadow have definitely bonded. Yay! That is the best news anyone could hope for! And I've noticed they're sleeping in someone's office chair? Yours, perhaps? Perhaps the owner of that chair also makes it much more appealing for both cats, too! :wink


TabbCatt, yes that is my office chair. They love to hang out on and around my desk and one of them usually jumps in the chair when I get up.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG you need to put a warning on this thread about the risk of fainting from seeing too many cute kitty pictures!! They are unbelievably sweet! 

I can't imagine how wonderful it must have been for you to see them together like this. Shadow is certainly doing her utmost to help you all heal. It's almost like she's saying to Chino "I know you miss her, and I know I'm not her, but I'm sweet and warm, and I like you. I'd like to be your new buddy if you'll let me." And it would appear that Chino's totally accepted her offer.


----------

